# Feliway Diffuser



## jessimika (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

I'm buying a diffuser for my indoor cat that has a spraying problem, this is sort of my last resort or he's going to have to be an outdoor kitty. I was wondering where is the best place to put the diffuser. He spends most of his time in my bedroom, but he usually sprays in our family room. Where would be the best place to put the diffuser?

Thanks!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Frequently Asked Questions

*"Using Feliway®*

*» Where should I plug in the Feliway® Diffuser? *

You should plug the Feliway® Diffuser in the room most affected by the marking behavior (vertical scratching or urine marking). 
If Feliway® is being used to help reduce or prevent another behavioral or medical problem; you should plug the diffuser in the room where the cat spends most of its time. A diffuser should cover an area of 500 to 700 square feet, but must not be covered, placed behind a door or under furniture."


;}


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've found better luck with the spray.

We have vaulted ceilings and a very choppy floor plan, so the diffuser is less useful in our house. The spray works well (not for marking behaviour, rather for scratching and general calmness) I just have to remember to use it more often.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have mine in the living area of my apartment, only because that's where I always seem to find them the most. 

I've noticed an interesting new thing as well. I buy it because it seems to calm MowMow a bit and I get the replacements when I get my cat food (monthly). This month I hadn't changed it yet because there was still a little left, then I forgot about it.

Last night Book was rubbing against the plug in and trilling at it. Sure enough, it was empty. I replaced it and when I plugged it back in he sniffed it for a few seconds and then walked away purring like crazy. I guess it effects him as well.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have one in the bedroom that my cats spend the most time in, but it's not for marking behavior, it's for one cat who bullies another. I am just using the spray for the first time too and so far it seems to work, the cats sniff the air after I spray it on the bedding and get sleepy eyes.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

After reading what this does your cats, I'm thinking it's a certain illegal drug for cats. 

I think I may get one next time I go to Walmart. The Adams brand ComfortZone is apparently the same but $10 cheaper.

I would put it in the family room and maybe get another for the bedroom.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't see it would be any worse than cat nip (which my guys are pretty fond of as well).


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I don't see it would be any worse than cat nip (which my guys are pretty fond of as well).


Tina doesn't respond to cat nip. Even fresh cat nip.  I bought seeds and planted it hoping I could make her go nuts. She just sit there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My guys both go bonkers for it and when I pick up all their toys and toss them into the toy basket the YEOOW catnip toys are always dug out first. I find those darn things in all kinds of weird places.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

If this is your last ditch attempt at keeping him inside, then I would invest in two; one for each room. Once you get the spraying under control then try going down to just one. Try the Internet for deals. 
Good luck with your baby.


----------



## Pokey (Feb 23, 2012)

scottd said:


> I think I may get one next time I go to Walmart. The Adams brand ComfortZone is apparently the same but $10 cheaper.


I looked yesterday at Walmart - they want $35 for the Adams diffuser. The Feliway diffusers are in the $20-25 range on Amazon..


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd try both rooms as well.

Just a couple of other things. Is he neutered? If not, that might solve the problem anyway.

I would also say not to resort to making him a purely outdoor cat instantly. This is oing to sound weird but is based on cats I have known over the years. Some cats are very uncomfortable toiletting indoors (or being fully confined) and protest this way. Obviously, this is being said with no real knowledge of your cat's background or anything else but if he has the option of using the outdoors for both toiletting and marking, but is still allowed in, it may curtail this behaviour while still allowing him to be an indoor / outdoor cat rather than a purely outdoor one.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

try amazon for the best price on the diffuser. Get the three pack. Go all out! The last thing you want is to put your cat outside.

The diffuser works better than the spray has for me. Has anyone done a behavior comparison between the effectiveness of Feliway compared to Comfort Zone? Id be interested in their experiences!


----------

